# Anyone need a grounded cock bird?



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

We've had this handsome boy for three years since he was found badly injured and turned over to a rehabber. He suffered a broken wing and a head injury and it took a long time for him to recover fully. He can't fly but the wing doesn't drag and he can hop up about a foot or so. 

The problem is that as he has recovered his mental abilities he has become more aggressive. He doesn't have a mate because my single girls don't want to spend all their time on the ground with him. He's madly in love with one of my fantail hens (Vicky) who _does_ spend most of her time on the ground because her mate (Vinny) has such a big tail he can't fly well. 

The homer "Roadster," being larger, has taken to constantly beating up on Vinny because he wants Vicky. I can't move the fantails or Roadster. Because of their lack of flying ability, the main loft is unsuitable for them and all three need to stay in the aviary.

I hate to add to the long list of birds already in need of homes, and it's not my intention to take a spot from a needier bird, as Roadster is not in any danger. I'm just hoping that someone out there has a flightless pigeon hen in need of a mate and he'll be the right fit. Roadster is an otherwise lovely and well-bred bird and I'm sure he would make some grounded hen very happy. I'm willing to ship him, weather permitting.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I just wanted to add that I have been in touch with Roadster's former owner, a very kind gentleman in the L.A. area. He would be willing to take him back but has recently had to down-size his loft and doesn't have room. He told me that Roadster was one of his best homers and is quite well bred, from Janssen (sp?) stock.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

could have sworn I just saw or read a listing here for a wanted unflighted bird


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

LokotaLoft said:


> could have sworn I just saw or read a listing here for a wanted unflighted bird



You did...Ko loft.

Cathy...did you know you can buy the bird an airline ticket on Continental for $75.?
Maybe this guy can get a direct flight to a new home rather than be stuck in a box for several days.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a grounded hen who would make a nice mate, but I don't have the money for shipping! Hopefully Roadster will find a good home soon


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

I saw KO's post, but Pidgemom is closer and has birds more urgently in need of homes. I was assuming and hoping he would consider her first.

Mary, I guess I wasn't clear. _I_ would pay the shipping. Are you really interested?

-Cathy


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

Charis said:


> You did...Ko loft.
> 
> Cathy...did you know you can buy the bird an airline ticket on Continental for $75.?
> Maybe this guy can get a direct flight to a new home rather than be stuck in a box for several days.


How do you arrange it?


----------

